# pictures from my camping trip.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

ok guys here we go. my two days in nature. 


my future wife hanging out by the car. 










grabbed this bad boy straight out of the river... little did i know he was a snapper so we had to be vary careful with him. these things get huge and there was 4 babys and a vary vary big mother with them. i grabbed the smallest one out. if you never seen snapping turtles google them. they are super mean. 

he was put back in the river, no harm done to him.



















some shells i found in the milwaukee river.











my lunch, mmmmm mmmmmm mmmmm 










got my girlfriend to try them for the first time. i love crawfish she liked them but didnt want to see me cook them and i had to strip the shells off for her.











how you cook them in the fire, old can i found by the river worked well. 










this is how you cook over a fire as well 
my parents came and seen me out there and dropped off my little sister by me to camp as well so they came with food that was cold lol
it tastes better toasted by the way. 









heres the picture i was looking for... we had really bad rain the first night we were there. so i set up camps with some cheap plastic sheets i got from a gas station. these were thinner then trash bags but they held up pretty good.









this is what camping is all about.. getting dirty and relaxing.










this is me on fishforums  had to see what was going on here. 









this awesome classic rolled threw.










and thats all i got. 

enjoy.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha, mean looking turtle. Looks like you had fun.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

right on bud. Let me guess, sitting in the hammock on the forum while camping?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Spot on grogan! Last night while we were talking I was laying in there with a blanket on looking at the stars enjoying the fire.

And also I think the best part was eating fresh fish. I love crawfish and I found a spot with hundreds of them. I think we ended up getting around 40 of them out using a small hook and worm. So it was like eating lobster for me lol. That night dinner was chicken wrapped in foil cooked right in the fire, fresh panfish 7 of them,two rock bass. Mm mmmm mmmmm that was a good dinner


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol I do the exact same thing while rafting. "Hold on guys I gota check my phone!" You know your a fish nerd when......


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha yea I know. I was in panic mode when my dad told me he stopped by my condo and fed my fish for me. I was like nooooooo but they are all fine. I seen my angel uprooted a plant while I was gone. Good thing it's still alive. Another downside in my African tank one of the cichlids nipped my OB on his top fin :/ he's ok though. Other then that everything was fine. I missed my fishes though lol. And I couldn't resist coming back on the forum


And As for that turtle they are mean as hell and will chomp off your finger if they get a chance, there necks can reach out pretty far as well. If you have not already YouTube snapping turtles


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

All species of snapping turtles can be pretty mean as there are three species. The common, alligator, and Florida. You saw a common snapper on your camping trip which belongs to the family Chelydridae. They inhabit much of North America. It is kind of interesting you found him/her (I cannot see the tail, so unfortunatly I cannot sex the turtle for you) walking around om land as they are almost completly aquatic. Really nice find!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I grabbed it out of the water  but from time to time they do wonder up on land, the are in ponds/rivers here in Wisconsin and are vary mean. Iv had them rip fish in half while bringing a fish in before. They get pretty big and iv pulled a few fish in that I always thing are super huge until it gets close and I see a snapper attached to it. I seen a few so I hopped in the water and carefully grabbed the small on out and put it on the bank of the river to show my girlfriend. She said she's never seen one before do I had to grab one out.


----------

